# PICS FROM THE 6/19 BIG HOUSE PARTY!



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

<span class="Apple-style-span" style="color: rgb(51, 51, 51); font-family: Verdana; font-size: 13px; ">OK...finally got these uploaded, and here they are. Was busy on the grill cookin for 6 1/2 hours, so handed the camera off to "the brown haired girl", Jeana, Renee's friend and total get some good ones! Looks like everyone was havin a good time! I'm glad!

It was a success because of all of you guys that made it, and thanks to all for helping us get a proper liquor cabinet for when any of you come back over to sit a spell on the dock, those that brought food (and the Ultralights insane jello shots!), flowers, and Tony's wife for the super sweet Chunky Love mugs! I will have to get pics up of those, and I have her bizz card. These are insane! Wait till you see them!

And to all those of you who lent a hand too! And those that brought the extra monster grill (Will, Courtney and Earl), and other things.

You all rock!

The bad news is I missed out on a lot of fun due to the time on the grill (although Mike and Bob helped me man it the whole time, we were like the 3 stooges, a military officer, a ********, and a Detroit Yankee all arguing on how to cook. Insane.)

The good news is, Renee' and I talked, and decided we need to do it again, maybe last part of August! This time, I am only doin burgers to keep it simple, so I can hang out with you all and have some more fun. I never even made it out to the dock!

So look for a post for another event! Here's the pics
















Rich found his spot!
























































Pam passin out Mike and Dales INSANE jello shots. More pics of those to follow


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

<span class="Apple-style-span" style="color: rgb(51, 51, 51); font-family: Verdana; font-size: 13px; ">
























































Bob (Stressless)needed a lil love for helpin me on the grill!
















Until he punched me square in the chest!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

<span class="Apple-style-span" style="color: rgb(51, 51, 51); font-family: Verdana; font-size: 13px; ">Handin out sweaty hugs to all the ladies! Haa haa
























Us three stooges, Loup Garou and Stressless, helpin (and givin me hell) the entire time on the grill.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

<span class="Apple-style-span" style="color: rgb(51, 51, 51); font-family: Verdana; font-size: 13px; ">Renee' with her daughter and sister








































Renee' and 2 of her best friends Raeann and Jeanna (that dark haired lady with the camera)
















Renee's son and his friends


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)




----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

All I see is the dreaded red X.


----------



## half lung (Jun 29, 2009)

I can't see the pictures either


----------



## GENTLE WOLF (Aug 19, 2009)

I can see all the pics.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

thanks for the pictures clay...it was a blast and i met some new folks as well as seeing some old ones(figuratively speaking) too...aqua huntress is a real person...

my hamburger was very good and the care package of the chicken was outstanding! dale has the recipe and it truely was some of the best grilled chicken i've eaten...we finished them last night...

mikendale


----------



## on the rocks (Oct 1, 2007)

Awesome party Clay and Renee... I really appreciate all the effort you put into making it happen.

and a quote from Ultralite...

<span class="Apple-style-span" style="font-family: Verdana, Tahoma, Arial; font-size: 13px; line-height: 18px; -webkit-border-horizontal-spacing: 1px; -webkit-border-vertical-spacing: 1px; ">my hamburger was very good and the care package of the chicken was outstanding! *<span class="Apple-style-span" style="text-decoration: underline;">dale has the recipe* and it truely was some of the best grilled chicken i've eaten...we finished them last night...
<span class="Apple-style-span" style="font-size: 13px; line-height: 18px; -webkit-border-horizontal-spacing: 1px; -webkit-border-vertical-spacing: 1px;">
<span class="Apple-style-span" style="font-size: 13px; line-height: 18px; -webkit-border-horizontal-spacing: 1px; -webkit-border-vertical-spacing: 1px;">I don't have it, so Clay if you could PM me I would appreciate it. I think I can duplicate it but I would rather have it from the chicken master himself!!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

I will get it to you Dale! Glad you guys enjoyed it...and for it to be called the "best chicken you have ever had"..well hel...that is a great compliment! Thanx!!! I am tickled you guys could make it.

And your jello shots were as popular as crack in the projects!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Here, if you can't see these pics, here is the facebook link

<a href="http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=68404&id=1313509512&saved#!/album.php?aid=68404&id=1313509512">http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=68404&id=1313509512&saved#!/album.php?aid=68404&id=1313509512</a>


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Looks like it was a BLAST! Gald you all had a great time.


----------



## bay98trophy (Jan 4, 2010)

looks like fun!!!!


----------

